# 2013 Outback 210Rs



## teddyballgame412 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bought our first TT after years of talking about it. Can't wait to take it out weekend after next! I'm sure I'll be asking a few questions about it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool!! And welcome! Fire away with the questions if you have any. Nice F-150 btw.

Todd


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new rig! I like mine!


----------



## popsolo (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome! Welcome!


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice! We've enjoyed ours


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the new 210RS! :clapping: We bought ours new in 2011 and have had a great time seeing America. Our initial trip took us 6300 miles. We started at Muskegon, MI at Lakeshore RV and ended up back in Washington State. The photo here shows us in Oregon on our last day of the trip.

We are looking forward to hitting the road again soon. Have fun in your new adventure.


----------



## popsolo (Apr 3, 2018)

Congratulations! Hope you have many more wonderful trips… Build many more wonderful memories. I pick up my new 2018 240urs that I traded in my 2009 230KRS on.


----------

